# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Tour lễ hội chợ viềng nam đinh ( mùng 8 âm lịch 2013)

## pdlong.t

*HÀ NỘI - LỄ HỘI CHỢ VIỀNG - HÀ NỘI*
Thời gian : 2 ngày 1 đêm , Phương tiện Ô tô


*Giới thiệu*:
 Trải qua những thăng trầm lịch sử, chợ Viềng ngày nay đã trở thành điểm giao lưu văn hóa cộng đồng, hội tụ tinh hoa sản vật và cũng là nơi đón chuyến xuất hành đầu xuân của khách thập phương về “mua may bán rủi”. Hội chợ Viềng diễn ra vào mùng 8 tháng giêng âm lịch hàng năm, tại Xã Kim Thái, huyện Vụ Bản và thị trấn Nam Giang, huyện Nam Trực, tỉnh Nam Định.  





* LỘ TRÌNH TOUR*
* NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI - NAM ĐỊNH (Ăn trưa, tối)*
* 06h30*: Xe và HDV *Công ty Du Lịch Cattour* đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Nam Định
*09h30*: đến Nam Định, quý khách đi tham đền Trần - là khu đền thờ các vị vua đời Trần nằm trên địa phận xã Lộc Vượng, huyện Mỹ Lộc. Nơi đây vào đúng giờ Tý rằm tháng Giêng âm lịch có lễ Khai Ấn. Tương truyền các vua Trần nghỉ tết âm lịch hàng năm đến rằm tháng Giêng thì Khai Ấn trở lại quốc sự. Lễ Khai Ấn hàng nằm rất nhiều khách các tỉnh về Nam Định dự và xin lộc vua Trần. Sau đó đoàn lên xe đi thăm chùa Cổ Lễ, nơi có quả chuông Đại Hồng Chung lớn nhất Việt Nam được Hoà thượng Thích Thế Long cho đúc vào năm 1936. 
*11h00*: xe và HDV đưa quý khách về nhận phòng khách sạn tại thành phố Nam Định và dùng bữa trưa tại khách sạn.
*14h00*: Đoàn đi tham quan và lễ Phủ Giầy, nơi thờ mẫu Liễu Hạnh, một trong tứ bất tử trong tín ngưỡng dân gian của người Việt. 
*16h00*: quý khách trở về khách sạn
*18h30*: đoàn dùng cơm tối tại khách sạn
*20h00*: Xe và HDV đưa quý khách đi dự phiên chợ Viềng, tại đây quý khách có thể lựa chọn cho mình những sản phẩm ưng ý nhất để mong thỉnh được lộc đầu xuân làm quà tới gia đình, bạn bè.
*23h00*: Quý khách tập trung tại điểm hẹn lên xe trở về khách sạn. Quý khách nghỉ đêm tại Nam Định.

* NGÀY 02: NAM ĐỊNH - HÀ NỘI (Ăn sáng, trưa)* 
* 08h00*: Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn
*09h00*: xe và HDV đưa quý khách đi tham quan thành phố Nam Định với các danh thắng như Nhà thờ trung tâm, quảng trường và tượng đài Trần Hưng Đạo, mộ nhà thơ Trần Tú Xương, hồ Vị Hoàng... 
*11h30*: quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại khách sạn. Sau đó quý khách trả phòng khách sạn, khởi hành về Hà Nội. Đoàn về đến Hà Nội, chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại. Kết thúc chương trình

* GIÁ TRỌN GÓI : 770.000VNĐ / 1 KHÁCH*
( Giá trên áp dụng cho đoàn 30 khách trở lên )

*GIÁ BAO GỒM :*
1.Xe ô tô điều hoà, sang trọng đưa đón suốt lộ trình
 2.Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn theo chương trình
 3.Ăn 3 bữa chính, 90.000đ/suất/người/bữa
 4.HDV kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình
 5.Bảo hiểm du lịch: tối đa 10.000.000đ/vụ
 6.Khăn lạnh và nước uống phục vụ lượt đi và về trong chương trình 

*KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
1.Chi phí cá nhân, điện thoại, đồ uống, giặt là....
 2.Phụ thu phòng đơn
 3.Thuế V.A.T

* GHI CHÚ* :
 1.Trẻ Em dưới 5 tuổi được miễn phí ăn nghỉ cùng Đoàn.
 2.Trẻ Em từ 6 đến 11 bằng ½ người lớn.
 3.Từ 12 tuổi giá tour bằng người lớn.
 5.Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào từng thời điểm và số lượng đoàn cụ thể .

*Mọi thông tin chi tiết quý khách vui lòng liên hệ Hotline: 096.3796.347 (24h/24h)*
* CÔNG TY TNHH CAT TOUR VIỆT NAM*
 Văn Phòng:  Tầng 16, Toà nhà 137 Nguyễn Ngọc Vũ, Cầu Giấy, Tp Hà Nội
 Tel: 04.6281.4184 (01 - 05 ), Hotline: 096.3796.347; Fax: 04.6281.4184

----------


## pdlong.t

*CHÙA BÁI ĐÍNH – KHU DU LỊCH TRÀNG AN*
Thời gian: 1 Ngày , phương tiện Ô tô
Khởi hành : Hàng tháng

Trong chuyến đi quý khách sẽ được dâng hương lễ Phật tại *chùa Bái Đính*, ngôi chùa được coi là ngôi chùa được coi là to và đẹp nhất Việt Nam…
Quý khách còn được tới thăm *Tràng An* với những núi đá vôi trải dài, những thung nước xanh rì, hang động với những cái tên gợi chuyện xưa tích cũ như hang Địa Linh, hang Sinh Dược, hang Mây… Ngoài cảm giác mênh mông trên mặt hồ, trải nghiệm cảm giác lạnh buốt với giọt nước rơi từ thinh không khi lưu thông qua những chiếc hang hẹp, thấp, không có ánh sáng, ngạc nhiên đến ngỡ ngàng khi đối diện với những bức tranh thủy mặc nhiều màu sắc khác nhau tại mỗi thung..
Khu du lịch sinh thái hang động Tràng An còn lưu giữ nhiều di vật của người tiền sử từ 30.000 năm trước, dấu tích của các triều đại, kinh đô xưa. Hệ sinh thái trên cạn và dưới nước ở đây độc đáo, phong phú, đan xen nhau, trong đó có nhiều loài quý hiếm.
Danh thắng này còn là một bảo tàng địa chất ngoài trời. Theo các nhà khảo cổ, cách nay từ 251 đến 200 triệu năm Tràng An vốn là vùng biển cổ. Các hang động kasrt đặc sắc nằm ngang xuyên qua lòng các dãy núi lớn, ngập nước thường xuyên ở đây được hình thành từ 4.000 năm trước.

----------


## vemaybay1990

ủng hộ Tour HN- Nam Định, về với mảnh đất địa linh nhân kiệt về với cội nguồn- nơi có cha Trần, mẹ Liễu để gặp nhiều may mắn năm mới.

----------


## pdlong.t

Cattour Việt Nam mời ghép khách xuân Quý Tỵ.
Bái Đính - Tràng An khởi hành ngày 20/1, 27/1, 16/2, 17/2, 23/2, 24/2 Giá: 365.000 VNĐ/khách
Yên Tử 1 ngày khởi hành ngày 21/7, 27/1, 16/2, 17/2, 23/2, 24/2 Giá: 265.000 VNĐ/ khách
Chùa Hương 1 ngày khởi hành ngày 21/7, 27/1, 16/2, 17/2, 23/2, 24/2 Giá : 350.000 VNĐ/khách
Liện hệ Mr Tiến - Hotline: 0912.121.836
CÔNG TY TNHH CAT TOUR VIỆT NAM 
Văn Phòng: Tầng 16, Toà nhà 137 Nguyễn Ngọc Vũ, Cầu Giấy, Tp Hà Nội 
Tel: 04.6281.4311 (01 – 05 ), Hotline: 0912.121.836; Fax: 04.6281.4309
Email : cattour@luhanhvietnam.info; Website : http://www.luhanhvietnam.info

----------


## pdlong.t

*KínhGửi Quý Khách !*

Lời đầu tiên xin cho phép *Cattour Việt Nam* gửi lời chúc sức khỏe tới *Quý Khách* và Gia Đình, chúc *Quý Khách* và Gia Đình trong năm mới *An Khang - Thịnh Vượng*. Trong năm vừa qua, bằng uy tín trong kinh doanh, *Cattour Việt Nam* đã có được sự tin cậy của nhiều đối tác cũng như niềm tin và sự thương yêu của khách hàng. Với đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp, sáng tạo, nhiệt tình, với quy trình làm việc hợp lý, nhanh chóng và thuận tiện, *Cattour Việt Nam* đã luôn nỗ lực hết mình cung cấp cho khách hàng những giải pháp phù hợp nhất cho từng chuyến du lịch.

Xuân đã về trên mọi nẻo đường tổ quốc, mùa xuân, khi đất trời giao hòa, thiên nhiên tươi tốt, lòng người hân hoan cũng là lúc nhiều lễ hội dân gian ở nước ta tưng bừng vào hội.
Nhân dịp tết đến xuân về, *Cattour* xin gửi trân trọng gửi tới *Quý Khách* chương trình tri ân đặc biệt, miễn phí 02 suất du lịch cho khách hàng thân thiết với chương trình:
*“Hà Nội – Bái Đính – Tràng An, hành hương về cố đô”*
*Khởi hành ngày 20/01/2013*

*Quý Khách* vui lòng xác nhận tham gia tour và đăng ký với người đi với Cattour Việt Nam trước khởi hành 05 ngày. Sự tham gia của *Quý Khách* chính là thành công của chương trình, Cattour Việt Nam vui mừng lại được phục vụ *Quý Khách*!

_Chúc chị năm mới an khang thịnh vượng!_
_Trân trọng cảm ơn!_

*CÔNG TY TNHH CAT TOUR VIỆT NAM*
*CATTOUR VIETNAM., LTD*

----------


## hoaban

Bây giờ đang là tháng giêng, tháng của du lịch lễ hội. Mình bây thì đang có dự định đi Yên Tử, vì các điểm du lịch trên đi hết rồi, Yên Tử là chưa được đi. Hi vọng năm nay mình sẽ đi được chứ mọi năm bảo đi mà chẳng đi được.

----------

